# Looking for different species of Ludwigia and Rotalas



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking for different species of Ludwigia and Rotalas. If you have some let me know what they are and price. I am rescaping my tank...



Rotala sp. Vietnam
ROtala sp. Goias
Ludwigia sp. Pantanal
Ludwigia sp. Guinea


Let me know what you have.


----------

